# Need To Know Your State



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I have lived in several States and traveled to most but never have thoroughly explored my Home State of Missouri.

Found I once again going to be hunting almost in Arkansas in Gainesville, MO. I've always enjoyed it down there but always thought not what I enjoy in the way of fishing.

My Son is in Forsyth and was talking about all the fishing there. Well I had been fishing many times upstream from him in Taneycomo by Branson for Trout. Thought ok I will check out fishing by him where Taneycomo and Bull Shoals come together. Wow very good fishing for whatever.

So last night I was thinking about Gainesville, checked about fishing. Norfolk and Bull Shoals Lakes along with all kinds of government land to hunt. I thought what the heck lets see if there is isolated land for sale at reasonable price. Found 40 acres.

Got to thinking in truth I have all I want here other than isolation but if I was younger wouldn't think twice about moving down there.

big rockpile


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

That is right, should really know your State! Before we made our last move, I really did my research, and we were able to then decide where we wanted to live the rest of our lives. DH enjoys fishing, hunting, foraging for mushrooms, hiking, motorcycling, bicycling, hiking, camping, and going out in our boat. He wanted to be minutes from the marina, saltwater, freshwater, mountains, and shopping. I wanted everything he did, and also great weather for gardening. We got all of that criteria met in the foothills of the Olympic Mountains, in Sequim. I say, never too late... DH is 58 and I am 50, yet we have started completely over on a new property!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

You know you love MO, Rockpile. 

And I understand the fishing at Bull Shoals is fabulous. Theodosia is a nice town. Tina can drive down to Mt Home for shopping.


----------

